# Second Cockapoo, any advice?



## kingjonesy (Apr 1, 2011)

Hello everyone,

This is my first post on the forum so please go easy on me!

We currently have a 2 year old male cockapoo called Monty. He has a very nice temperament and very sociable dog. We've taken him to obedience classes since he was a puppy, which has really paid off.

We'd like to get him a brother or sister, but we're not sure which.

I've done a fair amount of research about male\female, male\male, female\female combinations, and to be honest I can't find anything that concrete (I didn't really expect to mind). 

So, has anyone on here had the experience of introducing another cockapoo puppy into a home that has a single adult cockapoo? Any recommendations on what *** we should buy?

Many thanks

Rich


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi there, like you we had Wilf who's 3 and toyed for a while with getting another but probably like you did nt want to make a mistake. I did nt think that Wilf would have a problem with introducing another male, but just incase the alpha male thing was an issue decided to get a female. So we now have Mable as well who is 6 months. I spoke to my vet who said if you were having your dogs done then it did nt really matter whta *** you had as in effect they would be asexual . However Mable is probabaly in charge , which I did read that a bitch probably would be, not in a mean way but he'll move if she wants a drink, I ve to stop her taking his food cos he'd let her etc. So in the long run with hind sight I'm not really sure it matters, but like you I did nt want to make a mistake. Other people may have different experiences though ... good luck with your search keep us informed, let us know what you decided.... Once you get a cockapoo you just cant help getting another x


----------



## kingjonesy (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks Wilfiboy!

Yes that did cross me mind, Monty was done about 4 weeks ago and we'd do the same for the second one. Thanks for your reply I'll keep you posted.

Just one other question to add, Monty came from a large litter of 14. His dad is the miniature poodle and the mother was a show cocka. Monty only weights about 7Lbs, and he's smaller than some of our friend’s cockapoos. I put this down to the large litter and the mother being a show dog rather than a working dog. 

I know there is a fair amount of variations from cockapoo to cockapoo, but I just wondered if there was anything that would directly influence the size of the second dog we get e.g. the parents\show\working\mini\toy etc etc

Thanks again

Rich


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Gosh he is dinky. I assume it s just in the genes, did the other pups stay as small or other litters that they'd had, 14 is a big litter poor mum. Mable is 6 months and 20lbs... erm.. but is lean. Both of their mums were small show cockers I suppose it depends wether they take after a cocker or a poodle, it sounds like Monty has the frame and build of his dad?? A toy poodle should produce smaller pups than a miniture but there are dogs on here that are not much smaller if not a comparable size. I suppose if you are looking for a certain thing maybe ask about previous litters, it would give you some idea of what the dogs are producing x


----------



## kingjonesy (Apr 1, 2011)

Sorry!! 7KGS - 15Lbs!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I thought it could be that but did nt want to contradict you lol x


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

They do seem to vary a lot. Dylan is a toy cross (working mum) but is as big as some of the miniatures on this site. He is about 9-10 kg. But I have seen miniature crosses that make him look tiny alongside them.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

My 'Lo is from a mini poodle, and a small (18 pound) cocker, she stayed a pound over her dad at 12 pounds. I think the best way to get a smaller one is to stress it to the breeder, and let her pick the pup(s) that might stay small for you. Most breeders get a really good idea or what the pups will do after raising so many litters. 

I have found that male\female pairings tend to work out well. But being as their small dogs (larger same *** pairings often fight bad) it really doesn't seem to matter to them. With cockapoos, really your free to chose. I would say get a female if your boy was really dominant, but beings as he isn't it doesn't really matter.


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi, we have an 18 mth dog and an 8 mth old dog, they are half brothers, mum cocker, both dads miniature poodles but one dad bigger.
Rascal was around 13 mths when we bought Scamp home, they got on well from day one, initially I seperated them at night, partly to give Rascal a break and partly as Scamp wasn't house trained and it wasn't nice for Rascal !
Although Scamp is now bigger and stronger than Rascal , Rascal is still the top dog and in charge when he needs to be !
Neither dog has had the op and unless things change then they won't be, even if you have one of both males done it doesn't necessarily mean that any aggression would be stopped.
We previously had a cocker dog and a heinz 57 dog who lived happily together for many years.
I think whatever you get, time will tell and just watch the reactions of dog number 1 as number 2 grows ! Good luck !


----------



## kingjonesy (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your help.
Last week I managed to get in touch with the breeder that we bought Monty and they’d got two litters. One from the same parents as Monty and the other from a different mum (same Dad). Monty’s mum is a show cocker and the other mum is a working cocker. A friend of ours has a cockapoo from a previous litter from the working mum and Monty’s dad (hope that makes sense!?!) Our friend’s dog is slightly bigger than Monty, but there’s not a huge difference.

Anyway, after much (I mean much) deliberation we choose Oscar, an 8 week old male from the working cocker. We took him to the vets on the way home for the once over (1.8Ibs) and he’s been given the all clear. Today he’s going back for his first set of vaccinations + chip.
We introduced him to Monty on Saturday afternoon and they seem fine. Monty wouldn’t let Oscar close to him at first but gradually he let him a little closer. Although he’ll run off if the puppy tries to look for milk!!
There has been the occasional growl from Monty when Oscar gets too close to him when he’s got one of his toys. But we’re trying not to tell Monty off too much as we don’t want to associate bad things with Oscar. 
All in all they’re getting on, but I think it’s going to be some time before they start to play or sleep next to one another etc.
The first night was an experience, the puppy would not settle for hours, yapping and howling etc. I managed to get him to sleep at about 5am!
Last night was far better, both Monty and Oscar went to bed at 10PM, and Oscar slept through until 5:45am. At the moment, Oscar is in a crate in the same room as Monty (who’s just on a bed).
Any tips\advice on how we should tackle Monty’s growling and his shyness would be very well received. I guess as far as Monty’s shyness and reluctance to allow Oscar close to him will come with time as Monty learns to trust Oscar. But is there anything that we can do to help this or more importantly anything we shouldn’t do!?
Thanks everyone!

Rich


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

sounds like things are going well.

its a big ajustment for monty, but they will be playing in no time. play with him so he gets in a play mood around the pup.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

sounds like things are going well.

its a big ajustment for monty, but they will be playing in no time. play with him so he gets in a play mood around the pup.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Mine played ok fromday one althoughWilf would grr at mable when he wanted a rest cos it was pretty relentless. Yeh like Kendal says I think Id play with them both, but Im sure it'll come with time Monty's probably just not sure. But like your doing you dont want Monty to see it as negative, so Id let them get on with it I'm sure Monty willlet him know theres no milk lol. What colours Oscar ?


----------



## kingjonesy (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks for the info, I'm not sure if it’s just a waste of money, but I've been and bought one of those D.A.P diffusers. I'll play with Monty as much as possible and see how it goes.

A couple of photos:
Oscar - https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/eIUimU3rA7vMtCoRvn5lVw?feat=directlink

Monty - https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/pR3NL-jiYOLaBLMAp6L46w?feat=directlink

another of Monty - https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/KIKUbbxWkSR3o6L9CLOPLg?feat=directlink

Rich


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

DAP can be usfule but you need to use them for months before the dog gets the effect. thats why whn people used them for dogs scared of fireworks they need to use them months in advance so it builds up in the dogs system.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww ascar is a wee red and white. monty looks like a lovely boy, they will be pals in no time.


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

aww they are both very cute! Hope they will learn to love each other soon


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Not what I expected ... Your picture of Oscar is so good it looks like one of those scam adverts. Your photos are great I was nosey and looked at all your landscapes etc they're great, fab shots. They both look lovely Montys expression is so familiar looks like someone who lives at my house x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awww they are adorable


----------



## kingjonesy (Apr 1, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Not what I expected ... Your picture of Oscar is so good it looks like one of those scam adverts. Your photos are great I was nosey and looked at all your landscapes etc they're great, fab shots. They both look lovely Montys expression is so familiar looks like someone who lives at my house x


Thanks, the only time Oscar stays still enough to take a photo is when he's asleep!


----------



## EmilieD (Mar 21, 2020)

kingjonesy said:


> Thanks, the only time Oscar stays still enough to take a photo is when he's asleep!


Hi I know it’s some years after you got your second cockapoo. However, we are in the exact same situation now. We have a loving and very social 2,5 year old cockapoo. Yesterday we brought home an 8 weeks old male cockapoo. They had a great first meeting, and was even playing a bit. However, naturally, our 2,5 year cockatoo is today a bit reserved, and seems to shy away. I was curious to hear how your first few weeks went and how it all ended up? Did they become good playmates? 
thanks for your time. Best, Emilie


----------



## Helen76 (May 1, 2021)

Hi Emilie we have A 2.5 yea 
r old Cockapoo and debating getting a Cockapoo puppy I’d be interested to know what your experience of this was please?


----------

